# meet friends in estepona



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi iv just joined, me and my boyfriend (22 and 29) are moving to estepona with our labrador this weekend, very scared and im hoping i can make friends pretty quickly, so if anyone has the same problem please get in touch Becky


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Becky,
It can be hard to meet people here, there aren´t many young expats.
I´m here if you´d like to meet for coffee or drinks sometime.
My parents are visiting this week, but next week would be good.
Hope you are settling in!


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

*Hi again*

Hi,

I can´t seem to send a message to you, maybe the rule about posting first.
Anyway, I have messaged Amy who lives in Marbella about meeting up the week after next (my parents are coming today for a week). We could meet one evening for drinks or dinner. If you don´t have a car I could drive us.
Looking forward to meeting you!

Hope you are settling ok, if you need any help let me know.


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi well we are still on our three day journey from the uk, we are leaving France today stopping in north Spain, and get to estepona tomorrow. Yeh that sounds great just let me know the times. So where a abouts are you living, are you from the uk?x


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
Yes, I´m from the UK, Newcastle, well, near it. But I don´t have a geordie accent! Thank goodness.
I live in the port which is nice, lots of bars and places to eat.
We will arrange something for next week.
Have a good trip.


----------



## Sophie H (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Becky,

My husband and I live in Estepona with our two dogs, we are both 25 and have also been looking to meet people our own age. If you need any help on finding good places to walk your dog just let me know, it can be quite difficult to find places when your new to the area. It would be nice to meet up for drinks when you get here. Just send me a message and we can arrange something. 
Good luck with the rest of your journey.


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Grasparossa said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I´m from the UK, Newcastle, well, near it. But I don´t have a geordie accent! Thank goodness.
> I live in the port which is nice, lots of bars and places to eat.
> We will arrange something for next week.
> Have a good trip.


oh wow realy me too, well im from durham so very close, ok look forward to meeting you


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sophie H said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My husband and I live in Estepona with our two dogs, we are both 25 and have also been looking to meet people our own age. If you need any help on finding good places to walk your dog just let me know, it can be quite difficult to find places when your new to the area. It would be nice to meet up for drinks when you get here. Just send me a message and we can arrange something.
> Good luck with the rest of your journey.


Hi Sophie, yeh that would be great since we had the worst experience ever the night we got here, we took marley down to the beach he got so excited he pulled Andy, my partner over and leged it for miles down the beach, it was dark so it took a while to find him it was awful haha. Yeh we would love to meet up for some drinks, we are available anytime this week just let me know when is good for you, also if you know anywhere as we havnt sussed out the good places yet, however we have found a bar down estepona marina that has a pretty good happy hour


----------



## Sophie H (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Becky, 

We are free on Saturday if you want to meet up, I can't seem to send you a private message, I don't think I've earned my 5 posts reward yet!! If possible could you send me a private message with your contact info and we can arrange to meet up.


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sophie H said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> We are free on Saturday if you want to meet up, I can't seem to send you a private message, I don't think I've earned my 5 posts reward yet!! If possible could you send me a private message with your contact info and we can arrange to meet up.


Hi sophie 
yeh tomorow would be good, I cant seem to pm either dont know why because iv posted more than five times, /SNIP/ We dont have the internet in our house yet so cant check my mail al the time so it would be easier if we text and arrange things. See you soon Becky


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

becky1990 said:


> Hi sophie
> yeh tomorow would be good, I cant seem to pm either dont know why because iv posted more than five times, /SNIP/ We dont have the internet in our house yet so cant check my mail al the time so it would be easier if we text and arrange things. See you soon Becky


you can't PM sophie because hers isn't yet activated


----------



## Sophie H (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Becky, 

Ok so we can't send personal messages and your phone number was removed so just lets meet on Saturday night at a bar in Estepona town centre called Tolone at 9pm, its in a square called Plaza Ortiz with a fountain and a statue. 

Let me know if that's ok, hope to see you soon!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sophie H said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Ok so we can't send personal messages and your phone number was removed so just lets meet on Saturday night at a bar in Estepona town centre called Tolone at 9pm, its in a square called Plaza Ortiz with a fountain and a statue.
> 
> Let me know if that's ok, hope to see you soon!


you only have to make 5 posts & wait for the system to update

join in some other threads....simples....


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Sophie yeh that's fine, wel meet u at the bar with signs on our heads lol, you should nearly have your five posts now so if you do pm me your number, 
Becky


----------



## Sophie H (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Becky, 

Great see you later, still having trouble sending pm so we'll just exchange numbers later.


----------

